# XML Sonderzeichen



## nEp (2. Dez 2005)

Hi,

Weiß jemand ob es schon eine vorgefertigte Funktion gibt, mit der man Sonderzeichen wie z.B. <,>,' usw... in die entsprechenden Pendants (also z.b. & & ' usw...) umwandeln kann.

Also das man halt einfach einen String reingibt und dann den geparsten String zurückkriegt, etwa so:

parseToXML("a < 5")   

Was dann als Resultat 
	
	
	
	





```
"a & 5"
```
 ergibt.

Hab in der Forensuche irgendwie nichts gefunden, wusste aber auch nicht wie ich richtig suchen sollte.
Wäre schön, wenn es so etwas vorgefertigstes schon gäbe, dann könnte ich mir das sparen selbst so ne Methode zu schr eiben


----------



## AlArenal (2. Dez 2005)

Seit wann gibt es XML-Sonderzeichen? 
Mach ein HTML-Encoding deiner Daten und fertig.

http://htmlentities.sourceforge.net


----------



## nEp (5. Dez 2005)

Ok danke, das scheint ganz gut zu sein. In den Libs von Java gibts da nix vorgefertigtes, ne ?
Eine Frage noch: Wenn ich das Zeichen *'* kodieren will, dann entspricht dass doch dem & (zumindest kenne ich es so). Bei dem Tool wird das allerdigns in & umgewandelt. Das ist beides das gleiche eigentlich, oder ?


----------



## AlArenal (5. Dez 2005)

nEp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok danke, das scheint ganz gut zu sein. In den Libs von Java gibts da nix vorgefertigtes, ne ?



Hatte ich auch mal gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Im Grunde seltsam, weil es keine sooo seltene Anforderung sein dürfte...



> Eine Frage noch: Wenn ich das Zeichen *'* kodieren will, dann entspricht dass doch dem & (zumindest kenne ich es so). Bei dem Tool wird das allerdigns in & umgewandelt. Das ist beides das gleiche eigentlich, oder ?



Hä?


----------



## nEp (5. Dez 2005)

Ach kacke, das wird hier so doof umgewandelt...
also ich meinte, ob ein Unterschied zwischen folgenden Representationen für das Zeichen ' gibt:

& apos;
& rsquo;

(Leerzeichen wegdenken)


----------



## AlArenal (5. Dez 2005)

Die Frage kannste dir ganz einfach selbst beantworten, wenn du beides in eine Textdatei packst, die .htm nennst und in nem Browser anzeigen lässt 

Lösung: 
Das sind zwei verschiedene Hochkommatas


----------

